# Schwerter´s Orchids Nursery



## Hakone (Jan 11, 2014)

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1600x1200q90/32/lw66.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1600x1200q90/834/shtje.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1600x1200q90/36/5u57.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1600x1200q90/42/k599.jpg


----------



## Hakone (Jan 11, 2014)

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/577/gfkf.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/12/chdn.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/7/7ow8.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/838/gu9o.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/22/o02e.jpg


----------



## Hakone (Jan 11, 2014)

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/607/r2sq.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/845/ry1f.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/546/gwx5.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/560/qj1b.jpg


----------



## Hakone (Jan 11, 2014)

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/849/u1sr.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/24/0bvs.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/202/qmf5.jpg


----------



## Hakone (Jan 11, 2014)

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/819/47o2.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/853/gjlz.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/543/hsf7.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/41/yne5.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/580/z9l4.jpg


----------



## Hakone (Jan 11, 2014)

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/547/1p38.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/593/ppeb.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/6/vjiv.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/850/ob27.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/842/3c29.jpg


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2014)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## eaborne (Jan 15, 2014)

Awesome panoramics! That is quite a nursery!!


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 16, 2014)

Schwerter cultivates high-quality plants but why Schwerter does not participate in the orchids exhibitions ?


----------

